# Easter Lamb Leg, bone in, q-view



## paulmart (Apr 20, 2014)

Lamb.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 20, 2014






so, here we are!

rinsed this guy off, let dry

piles of garlic

fresh rosemary

mint (4 leaves)

brown sugar

lemon zest

chopped all together, stirred olive oil into the rub until it was almost a paste

scored some of the fat as there is a thick layer.

rubbity rubbed the rub into the leg

currently letting it sit for a few hours before a few hours of searing/smoking/slow cooking/beer drinking begins!


----------



## soonersmokering (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice! Looks delicious I'm doing one similar. How much did yours weigh.


----------



## paulmart (Apr 20, 2014)

No idea!


----------



## paulmart (Apr 20, 2014)

SoonerSmokeRing said:


> Nice! Looks delicious I'm doing one similar. How much did yours weigh.



Wait a tick!
I package was sittong on top of the garbage

2.1kilograms...conversion calculator says ...












Screenshot_2014-04-20-15-47-00.png



__ paulmart
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## paulmart (Apr 20, 2014)

And here we are now












20140420_155943.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 20, 2014






Big stretch













20140420_160332.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 20, 2014






Big sear!













20140420_160912.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 20, 2014






Now off to a nice slow smoke!

Mesquite is the choice of wood today!


----------



## paulmart (Apr 20, 2014)

2014-04-20-17-44-56_deco.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 20, 2014






Here we are at 121f internal


----------



## paulmart (Apr 20, 2014)

2014-04-20-18-49-31_deco.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 20, 2014






And here it is at 140f internal!

Num num num num num!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks really good from here man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nice smoke


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 20, 2014)

Real nice !  Thumbs Up


----------

